# Looking VPS for VPN $3-$5/yearly



## Toast (Dec 12, 2014)

Looking for cheap VPS that could be used for VPN.

Will purchase many single VPSes.

Minimum requirements needed:


32mb Ram
16mb Swap
2gb Disk space
1 IPv4 (unsequential IP allocation preferred)
Ubuntu 14.04 64bit
Unlimited Bandwidth

Looking to spend around $2-$3 yearly.

Will entertain $4-$5 yearly

I'm aware of lowendstock, but looking for more providers.

Please PM me. Thanks


----------



## MannDude (Dec 12, 2014)

Doesn't SecureDragon do 32MB plans? I'd check them out.


----------



## Toast (Dec 12, 2014)

Yes they do. They start at $8 a year though.  Thanks


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Dec 12, 2014)

The biggest problem is that... well...  

It's not really worth the costs and the trouble.

Paypal will already be eating like at minimum 10% of the money right there or something.  

Since you said "unmetered Bandwidth" that pretty much just scares me on how much you're actually planning on using (I mean using 1 TB Bandwidth a month is already wayyy over the costs for bandwidth).  

tldr: I don't think you're going to have much luck here mate.  Good luck though.


----------



## DomainBop (Dec 12, 2014)

BandwagonHost, Jacksonville/Los Angeles/Amsterdam: 64MB $3.99, 96MB $4.99, 128MB $5.99 (the plans aren't listed on their site so --> http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/38307/bandwagon-host-eu-location-is-back/p1 )

edit: plans aren't unlimited bandwidth though but nothing in that price range is going to be unlimited


----------



## Toast (Dec 12, 2014)

I actually only use about 1gb a month of data, but the idea of having unlimited would of been nice. 100gb bandwidth would be sufficient if unlimited is a concern.

I actually have about 10 of these at bandwagonhost. I just don't like how they set my password and my ports automatically.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Dec 12, 2014)

Yeah ok clarifying that would have been much better.

Unmetered bandwidth really attracts people who want to run TOR Exit or TOR Relay nodes and those use up a ton of bandwidth.  So honestly I would never release an unmetered VPS Offer especially on those small marginal prices since it's so easy for them to be abused and then support tickets about "omg you said unmetered on 1 Gbps though!"

I mean your budget is still pretty small, but now I'd say it's more reasonable


----------



## Toast (Dec 12, 2014)

Ill buy in volume. 20 at a time


----------



## Nett (Dec 12, 2014)

HostUS / XVMLabs


----------



## Toast (Dec 12, 2014)

Thanks Nett! I wish I knew bandwagonhost managed xvmlabs back then. I would of been all over it.


----------



## drmike (Dec 12, 2014)

Unlimited bandwidth on annual basis for $2-$5 per year?  Yeah, may I not troll thee back.  

Only such plan I can think of is 32mb.club,  renamed to Hostrail.net --> http://hostrail.net/


1.99/YearStarter

64MB
Unlimited
1.5GB RAID 1
Shared fair use
Nat IPV4 (Shared)

131,072 (/111) Native
OpenVZ
By Ticket


----------



## DomainBop (Dec 12, 2014)

drmike said:


> Unlimited bandwidth on annual basis for $2-$5 per year?  Yeah, may I not troll thee back.
> 
> Only such plan I can think of is 32mb.club,  renamed to Hostrail.net --> http://hostrail.net/
> 
> ...


100 Mbps port, no RAID, TOS states you can't use the CPU _("You must keep your CPU Usage below 2.5% (spikes up to 15 minutes are allowed")._..and WTF was he thinking when he changed the name to HostRail?


----------



## William (Dec 12, 2014)

You're not getting what you want for this price.


----------



## drmike (Dec 12, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> 100 Mbps port, no RAID, TOS states you can't use the CPU _("You must keep your CPU Usage below 2.5% (spikes up to 15 minutes are allowed")._..and WTF was he thinking when he changed the name to HostRail?


OP didn't ask for port speed or RAID 

CPU 2.5% is funny.   I don't think he really means 2.5%, but....

Hostrail, isn't that / wasn't that the name of an old #hostfail ?  Better than 32mb.club for a name.


----------



## Epidrive (Dec 12, 2014)

https://www.berry.pw


----------



## Toast (Dec 13, 2014)

VPS Enthusiast, do you know of any others that aren't on lowendstock?

Thanks again


----------



## Epidrive (Dec 14, 2014)

@Toast Who's the VPS Enthusiast you're referring to? :S


----------



## Toast (Dec 18, 2014)

Ah sorry about that. That would be you!


----------

